# APR install new stage 1 on my 2010 CC



## nirtol (Oct 26, 2009)

I installed the new APR Stage 1 on my 2010 CC yesterday. What a kick in the pants! I have it set on 91 Octane, and it is absolutely INCREDIBLE and well worth the ordeal... and what an ordeal it was! More about that later, and I apologize ahead for this email being so long. 
For those of you not familiar with the stage 1 from APR , it remaps the boost pressure, timing and air fuel ratios to provide smooth OEM like acceleration (http://www.goapr.com/products/ecu_upgrade_20tsi_trans.html) Let me tell you that it is ALL they say and then some. It integrated flawlessly through the cruise control, and will shove you back in your seat, ( i am quite familiar with torque having owned several high end Turbo/supercharged cars. )It is all this car is suppose to feel like, with 250HP and 300lb of torque. It is addictive really! 
Now a little background into this adventure. As some of you know, the apr software was delayed, and then pushed back several times in the past 4 months for the 2010 cars after seeing the install I now understand why. I was in contact every month with Chris (APR sales), to check on the status of the new flash. 
Finally when it was announced last week, and i went to the dealer closest to my house in Los Angeles called Ingolstadt West. Unfortunately, for the new stage 1 for 2010, the dealers need a hardware component to communicate with the ECU, which APR supplies, but that not all dealers have received. After 10 days of waiting, they had not received the unit yet so i proceeded to call APR, and asked which dealer had it. Chris informed me that Dave, the owner of EUROCODE TUNING, had it. I called him and he said that he could fit me in that day. Eventhough it was an hour away from my house, i went there. Since Dave was already chipping another Audi 2010, it took a while. 
VW has made it that much more difficult to flash these cars for 2010, to protect their marketing plan. Let's face it - who wants to spend several thousand dollars on a v6 or an R, when for $750 you get more torque and a more fuel efficient car. The ECU now needs to come out, which is an easy process. Opening it however is not. VW has sealed the ecu with a foam glue material. Dave (Eurocode Tuning)had to pry it open, which can be a lengthy and tedious process. 
He plugged into the new hardware box and connected to APR server and proceeded in resetting my ECU to think that it was in service mode - pretty clever APR engineers, as now it could accept new programming. Unfortunately for me the 2010 CC file for my ECU was not loaded on the server, which meant that i could not have my car reflashed. I was quite upset considering the time and effort to get this point. I contacted APR and Chris (sales) made it right by me, and told me to return next week wednesday. So yesterday i went back in the morning, but to my dismay the file was STILL not loaded. Apparently the engineers were working on compiling the file so that the next time the flashing could be done from inside the car, as opposed to removing the ECU. Chris b. (tech) worked on it until 8 pm(cst) to get it loaded on the server while I sat around for 7 hours! 
In the meantime Dave flashed a brand new GTI within an hour. The owner Olivier and i took it out for a drive and were able to shave off 3/4 of a second off his 0- 60time ( impressive considering the additional 175lb weight (me). Dave stayed late to make sure that my flash was in, and that the 4 programs were installed. By 7pm i took it out for a drive - All i can say is WOW!! - it is now so much quicker and feels stock - this is what VW should of delivered! 
After speaking with Dave who is extremely knowledgeable, I decided to take my car to Stage 2 next Monday. He ordered the parts right there from APR and then and sent an email to the APR engineers to ask them to prepare the file so we don't have any more issues. He also let me take out one of his new 2010 flashed A4's 2.0t in Sprint blue pearl. Beautiful car, but actually slower than the cc due to the weight of the quattro. 
I look forward to taking it out on the highway and see if in fact my gas consumption improves on my weekly 140 mile run. i have put 5,800 miles in 3 months. 
I highly recommend this flash to you guys - especially now (i was the Guinea pig) the file is on the server and it should take no more than an hour. I would like to thank both Chris's and the rest of the guys at APR for working overtime and producing a great product for our cars. I highly recommend Dave and his team from EUROCODE TUNING (http://www.ecodetuning.com/) and thank them for for their hard work and perseverance. I look forward to my APR stage 2 with a 3" downpipe that should bring the car to 300 HP and 350Lb of torque - not bad for a 4 cyl - 34mpg car







! - i will update when it is in.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: APR install new stage 1 on my 2010 CC (nirtol)*

Awesome! I'm glad you like it and I'm glad we could finally kick out the software to your ECU.

_Quote, originally posted by *nirtol* »_ I was quite upset considering the time and effort to get this point. 























Dammit Dave!! The first step is to plug into the cars OBDII port to see if software is available. That would have avoided that headache all together. Feel free to bust his balls for me when you go in for the stage II flash. 










_Modified by [email protected] at 2:28 PM 2-4-2010_


----------



## nirtol (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: APR install new stage 1 on my 2010 CC ([email protected])*

Thanks Arin - loving it! 
If i remember well, Dave thought that with new 2010, that you could not read it at all from the OBDII. He also said that in the apr install manual, apparently, nothing is mentioned as such - but you are right, that would of saved some of the headache!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: APR install new stage 1 on my 2010 CC (nirtol)*

He's right about all 2010 vehicles however the firs step says to plug in anyways to see if software is available. 
Big red bold letters:
*
ATTENTION: YOU MUST FIRST ATTEMPT TO PROGRAM ALL CARS USING THE APR CHEETAH CABLE. DO NOT ATTEMPT TO USE THE CPD PROGRAMMER UNTIL PROMPTED TO DO SO BY THE APR DPP WEBSITE.*


----------



## BrettD (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: APR install new stage 1 on my 2010 CC (nirtol)*

Nirtol, are you going to have to upgrade the fuel pump for stage 2? I've been told by a couple of Audi guys that anything over stage 1+ and the fuel pumps going to limit you to maybe another 15hp.
Do you or Arin know anything about this?


----------



## dcjenkins (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: APR install new stage 1 on my 2010 CC (nirtol)*

Nitrol,
I think you've inspired me with your story. I was all but not sold on the idea of installing an APR Stage 1, because of several people who were unimpressed with the results. You sound like you're really impressed with it and your stated numbers of 250HP and 300lb, sound like a significant upgrade. 
I have a 2009 2.0T, non-DSG, and was wondering if you knew if I could expect the same results with an APR Stage 1 install. I've really just begun to get interested in cars beyond the idea of transportation, so thanks for your patience if I'm asking the obvious.
DJ


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: APR install new stage 1 on my 2010 CC ([email protected])*

Thank you for your inormation.. What type of hid kit and is it plug and play and does it need to be vaged with a euro switch??


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: APR install new stage 1 on my 2010 CC (BrettD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BrettD* »_Nirtol, are you going to have to upgrade the fuel pump for stage 2? I've been told by a couple of Audi guys that anything over stage 1+ and the fuel pumps going to limit you to maybe another 15hp.
Do you or Arin know anything about this?

The TSI engine does not require an upgraded fuel pump more power even at stage III levels. 
The FSI engine, which is the older engine found in the older B6 passat, does for stage II+.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: APR install new stage 1 on my 2010 CC (dcjenkins)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcjenkins* »_because of several people who were unimpressed with the results.

I find this very hard to believe. The increase in power is pretty significant. Try out our free trial software. I'm sure you'll love it! Even after that, you can purchase the software and have up to 30 days to return it.


----------



## irongrey (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: APR install new stage 1 on my 2010 CC (dcjenkins)*

Where did you read someone being unimpressed with APR stage I? Must have been a faulty install or something. The difference is undeniable and delightful. In any gear! I love the highway acceleration especially. Even in 6th gear at 80mph, the car has serious umph. Just wish I could drive on the autobahn.


----------



## kdeering (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: APR install new stage 1 on my 2010 CC (dcjenkins)*

I have the Stage 1 installed along with the Stage 2 Carbonio intake. The difference is not subtle, especially when you're passing or in need of some pep!
I am getting the downpipe installed this coming week and the ECU flashed to Stage 2, can't wait to see how it goes!!


----------



## bigmikeo (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: APR install new stage 1 on my 2010 CC (kdeering)*

How's the GCK look on your car since we have the same color?


----------



## dcjenkins (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: APR install new stage 1 on my 2010 CC ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I find this very hard to believe. The increase in power is pretty significant. Try out our free trial software. I'm sure you'll love it! Even after that, you can purchase the software and have up to 30 days to return it.









Thanks for your response. I am very seriously considering trying the software.
By the way, I noticed you had a great sale on the 2010 APR stage 1 ECU Upgrade until the end of February. Do you have something like that for the '09?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4736496




_Modified by dcjenkins at 6:25 PM 2-6-2010_


----------



## dcjenkins (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: APR install new stage 1 on my 2010 CC (irongrey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *irongrey* »_Where did you read someone being unimpressed with APR stage I? Must have been a faulty install or something. The difference is undeniable and delightful. In any gear! I love the highway acceleration especially. Even in 6th gear at 80mph, the car has serious umph. Just wish I could drive on the autobahn.

First, let me preface with saying that I am a novice when it comes to engine work and upgrades. So, when I read the comments of other posters, I just assumed they knew more than I did and that I should take them into consideration. I'm still just trying to decipher the right information from the wrong. 
Here are a few issues that I've read on the forums:
From the APR February Sale thread, someones brings up a concern:
_ "I recall seeing something a while ago about sluggish acceleration in second gear (manual transmissions) with the APR upgrade on the '09's."_
Funny enough, you were the one who responded to say you've experienced no lag at all.








Also, on another thread, someone stated: 
_ "I like the better hp and tq numbers, but would wait is there was a software fix to the boggy spot in the early throttle response."_
This last quote is the one that stuck in my head the most with regard to not being "impressed", but as I double check it, it's not even for APR, but Revo, and a VR6. 
_ "Ok I just got the revo flash done on my 09 vr6 4motion, I can say I did not feel a huge power difference"_
Still Learning,
DJ



_Modified by dcjenkins at 7:13 PM 2-6-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: APR install new stage 1 on my 2010 CC (dcjenkins)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcjenkins* »__ "Ok I just got the revo flash done on my 09 vr6 4motion, I can say I did not feel a huge power difference"_

That engine does not have a turbo so chipping doesnt add much.
With a turbo, you can crank up the boost and get WAYYYYYY more power. 
I just did a little video today of a stock MK6 vs a chipped MK6. You'll crap your pants.... the difference is huge.


----------



## kdeering (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: APR install new stage 1 on my 2010 CC (bigmikeo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigmikeo* »_How's the GCK look on your car since we have the same color?

SICK. I would have pictures already but my wife was having pregnancy issues and then delivered a month ahead of schedule!! So needless to say, things have been a bit hectic!


----------



## eclane (May 7, 2009)

*Re: APR install new stage 1 on my 2010 CC ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
With a turbo, you can crank up the boost and get WAYYYYYY more power. 


I've been debating since I got my car last May to pump up the boost! I just go back and forth on how this will effect the engine long term. I'm planning to keep her for a long long time. Any input on how the internal components will stand up over time? I've been know to zip through the gears as is, and it might happen more often after the mod


----------



## BrettD (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: APR install new stage 1 on my 2010 CC ([email protected])*

Thanks for the reply Arin. I assumed getting this from an Audi guy that there might be differences, and this is great news.
Any experienced drag racers provided APR with some track time results? I'm planning on heading to Orlando Speed World after a little more break in to start gathering some data. I'm hoping to go out there on a points night so that they lay down a little extra VHT to reduce the variable caused by wheelspin.


----------



## irongrey (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: APR install new stage 1 on my 2010 CC (dcjenkins)*

To be precise, there is no additional turbo lag with the chip. In my opinion, there is a bit of lag with the stock ECU at low RPMs. After chipping, this is retained. But once you hit about 2000RPMs, the car takes off. The chip doesn't just add torque, but it comes on at lower RPMs. Once above that magic 2000RPMs or so, there is no lag. Hit the accelerator and off you go. 
I am a newbie to this chipping thing as well and was skeptical. I just couldn't understand why a car manufacturer would intentionally dumb down an engine when it had so much more potential power and torque. Well, driving is believing. I have been very impressed. 
I would say that there is something about the way the power comes on under hard acceleration in upper gears (mostly 4th and up) that is a bit uneven. You can feel little dips in power as the RPMs increase (so even as overall torque is increasing, it comes on just a bit unevenly). But this is only under full throttle and very minor. I presume this is normal in chipped mode. It certainly shouldn't be enough to dissuade anyone. Have others experienced what I am describing here?


----------



## dcjenkins (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: APR install new stage 1 on my 2010 CC (irongrey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *irongrey* »_I would say that there is something about the way the power comes on under hard acceleration in upper gears (mostly 4th and up) that is a bit uneven. You can feel little dips in power as the RPMs increase (so even as overall torque is increasing, it comes on just a bit unevenly). But this is only under full throttle and very minor. I presume this is normal in chipped mode. It certainly shouldn't be enough to dissuade anyone. Have others experienced what I am describing here?

Funny you mention this. I experienced that for the first time last night. Normally, I'll just need to get on it for a second to get out in front of traffic, but last night I had to stay accelerating longer than normal. And, exactly as you described it, as I hit the upper gears there was a little dip and unevenness about it. Also, to note, my car is not chipped. 
Maybe this characteristic is just one of the quirks of this engine.


----------



## irongrey (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: APR install new stage 1 on my 2010 CC (dcjenkins)*

I don't remember anymore if I experienced this pre chipping. It really is nothing more than a minor blip. Doesn't really seem to effect overall delivery of prodigious toque.
You should try the chip in a trial mode. If you are not impressed, don't pay for it. But you will be impressed.
Let us know what you decide and what you think.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: APR install new stage 1 on my 2010 CC (eclane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eclane* »_
I've been debating since I got my car last May to pump up the boost! I just go back and forth on how this will effect the engine long term. I'm planning to keep her for a long long time. Any input on how the internal components will stand up over time? I've been know to zip through the gears as is, and it might happen more often after the mod









No way a chipped car with proper maintenance can't make it 120k+, or just as long as an unchipped car. We don't run anything dangerously on the edge.


----------



## nirtol (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: APR install new stage 1 on my 2010 CC (dcjenkins)*

sorry for late response - but away. your 2009 is easy to flash because they do not have to remove the ecu. Cheaper too for install. i would expect that it would be the same power, as the engine is identical - Enjoy it. Downpipe and carbonio + APR stage 2 installed monday at Eurocode in Southern Cal - Will report then on changes. 


_Modified by nirtol at 12:11 PM 2-13-2010_


----------



## nirtol (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: APR install new stage 1 on my 2010 CC (BrettD)*

i dont think it is necessaary - Dave (Eurocode) checked and not necessary


----------



## nirtol (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: APR install new stage 1 on my 2010 CC (FULLYLOADEDVR6)*

HID it is plug and play - no need for VAG work and no error lights. Will check name and get back to you.


----------



## kdeering (Dec 22, 2009)

Got the 3" downpipe and flashed the ECU to stage 2. Again, considerably difference. Pull is even harder and the car is a bit more responsive. You just get that limitless feeling when you push the pedal down. I can only imagine what Stage 3 would bring, but I don't have the cash or feel the need to go there.


----------



## Bullitt_TDI (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: (kdeering)*

I got stage 2 on Thursday extremely happy with it. I need to work on brakes and suspension in the spring. I can't stand the stock feel. 

_Quote, originally posted by *kdeering* »_Got the 3" downpipe and flashed the ECU to stage 2. Again, considerably difference. Pull is even harder and the car is a bit more responsive. You just get that limitless feeling when you push the pedal down. I can only imagine what Stage 3 would bring, but I don't have the cash or feel the need to go there.


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: (Bullitt_TDI)*

Has anyone gone from a moded jetta/gti turbo to a CC? I had a 06 GLI 6spd Giac,Carbonio,blow off valve and 14.2 in the 1/4 and had the car at 150 mph with more to go on a open road where i could see for miles. Im just looking to see if there is anyone with simular mods that can compare to the CC moded.


----------



## nirtol (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: (kdeering)*

hi kdeering - saw your car on site - very nice indeed. Nice to keep it looking stock. glad to hear you liked stage 2 - going to that tomorrow, also doing intercooler. looking forwd to it. Here is link to my pics of my 210 CC, before the exhaust work - http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4650275. Inerested in doing ko4, but waiting on Arin - hopefully he can get our file approved for development so we can use the ko4's, as i do not want to go GIAC! BTW congrats on your baby - they are the best - i have one too- you may need some turbo for you now


----------



## nirtol (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: (Bullitt_TDI)*

ar great to hear that APR has the stage 2 CC file ready. I am going to upgrade brakes too. (thinking 355/325) I was chasing a 2004 5M BMW thru canyons lst night, and to my surprise beat him - he was pissed! When i arrived home my rear disks were iron hot bright red and smoking and stining - not good! suprisingly the front ones were not!


----------



## nirtol (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: (Bullitt_TDI)*

ar great to hear that APR has the stage 2 CC file ready. I am going to upgrade brakes too. (thinking 355/325) I was chasing a 2004 5M BMW thru canyons lst night, and to my surprise beat him - he was pissed! When i arrived home my rear disks were iron hot bright red and smoking and stinking - not good! suprisingly the front ones were not!


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: (nirtol)*

I want to just go ahead and have my CC flashed. Im just torn because the APR install will void my factory ECU warranty and im sure with a after market down pipe and intake if something were to happen to the engine I would have a total factory warranty void.. UGGGHHH


----------



## nirtol (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: (FULLYLOADEDVR6)*

if you do APR chip during the sale you will get for free the option to return it to stock mode and lock the ecu when you take it in so that the dealer will not be able to see it. The downpipe will only void the warranty from that particular mod - VW can not void your complete warranty - it is item specific.


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

Thanks man.. You have been very helpful.. APR should put you on the payroll! But im the same way as you.. If i believe in something I sell it to everyone lol. No lie i have 8 friends who have VW's because of me lol..


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (FULLYLOADEDVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FULLYLOADEDVR6* »_No lie i have 8 friends who have VW's because of me lol.. 

Haha same right here! Converted lots of friends, family and girlfriends to VW/Audi over the years.


----------



## piperpilot964 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Does the $600 get you stage one, and hte ability to switch programs, or is that extra? Is it also extra for the security anti theft lock out? The website leads one to beleive it is sort of ala cart...or am I understanding incorrectly?
Thanks


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (piperpilot964)*

It is al a cart and if you only get stage one you will have nothing to "switch" to. If I am not mistaken you have to purchase a 2 program setup which would be stock and stage 1.


----------

